# Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern per Batch



## Mic_Bac (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Board,

ich möchte auf unseren PCs, die Laufwerksbuchstaben der Wechseldatenträgerlaufwerke per Batch ändern.

Die müssen zB. von H in X geändert werden.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich

mfg

Michael


----------



## Azi (6. September 2005)

Mir dem Bfehl reg kannst du Registrierungsschlüssel ändern. In denen stehen auch die Buchstaben der Laufwerke (http://www.vnr.de/vnr/computeredv/windows/praxistipp_13594.html)


----------



## Der_Crazy (13. Oktober 2005)

Probiers mal mit Label. weiß jetzt selbst nicht genau ob das geht denke aber schon

mfg


----------



## pseudonym9999 (21. Dezember 2009)

Welchen Buchstaben von "Label" hast du jetzt nicht ganz verstanden?
Die BEZEICHNUNG hat NICHTS mit dem Lausfwerksbuchstaben zu tun also geht das logischerweise auch nicht.


----------



## pseudonym9999 (21. Dezember 2009)

Und hier mal etwas tatsächlich NÜTZLICHES : 

cmd.exe --> diskpart
Parameter /s ... das lässt sich wunderbar in ne .bat verpacken


----------

